
Contract work, tech giants, recruiting agencies and the H-1B visa system - connor11528
https://employbl.com/blog/h1b-visa-recruiting-agencies-tech-companies
======
wobbly_bush
> The H-1B is a temporary non-immigrant visa. Someone that comes to the USA on
> an H-1B visa can stay in the country for three years and renew it once for a
> grand total of six years

Not entirely true. H-1B is a dual intent visa which can be renewed unlimited
number of times if someone applies for citizenship.

~~~
triceratops
The H-1B is _both_ non-immigrant and dual-intent. This may seem contradictory,
but it's not.

Non-immigrant means literally that: getting it doesn't make you an immigrant.
In that way it's similar to a business/tourist or student visa.

Dual-intent means basically "you may pursue immigrant status without negative
effects". This is not the case for a business/tourist or student visa. If a
consular or CBP officer believes you intend to immigrate when applying for
either of those visas, they can deny you.

~~~
wobbly_bush
I was referring more to the 6-year limit of H-1B as mentioned in the article.

------
perlpimp
H1-B is cancelled by trump

------
SheinhardtWigCo
Yet another spammy piece of content marketing that reads like it was written
by GPT-2.

~~~
connor11528
Ouch.

